# سبب مجمع نيقيه؟



## veron (20 أبريل 2011)

مجمع نيقيه ما سببه وكيف تم الوصول فيه الي نتيجه ؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (20 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال تمهيدي*

كان بسبب ظهور واحد مشرك اسمه اريوس ، بيقول ان فيه كذا اله ، اله كبير واله مخلوق منه !!

والنتيجة كانت حرمان اريوس واتباعه واعلان انهم ليسوا مسيحيين .


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (20 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال تمهيدي*



> كيف تم الوصول فيه الي نتيجه ؟



*عن طريق الإجماع على الرأي الصحيح وهو تعليم الكتاب المقدس وآباء الكنيسة الأوائل*


----------



## Michael (20 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال تمهيدي*

*http://st-takla.org/Coptic-History/...ia-Coptica-History__005-Magma3-Nekia-325.html

http://st-takla.org/Coptic-History/...cils_04-Magma3-Nikeya-01-Zorrof-En3ekado.html

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/مجمع_نيقية
*


----------



## Michael (20 أبريل 2011)

*رد: سؤال تمهيدي*

*










* *





* *





* *





* *





* *





* *





* *





* *





* *

لتحميل الكتاب كاملاً
http://tinyurl.com/3j3msta
*​


----------



## My Rock (20 أبريل 2011)

السبب كما ذكر الاخوة كان لتصحيح بعض الأفكار الخاطئة التي بدأ البعض بنشرها و بأخذ موقف ضدها و ضد مروجيها، اي كان لإعلان الإيمان الصحيح و تثبيته و ليس لإختياره.


----------



## apostle.paul (20 أبريل 2011)

*هو بدعة اريوس اللى نادى بان الابن الكلمة لم يكن من جوهر الله ابيه بل كان الها مخلوقا ووسيطا بين الله والعالم المادى 
فهو اله لكن ليس هو الاله
فهو نادى بالهين اله ازلى واله مخلوق ودا ترفضه الكنيسة الجامعة بان الرب الاله رب واحد كائن بذاته ناطق بكلمته حى بروحه القدوس ولهذا انعقد مجمع نيقية لمناقشة اريوس فى معقداته بان الكلمة مخلوق وله ابتداء زمنى وليس من طبيعة الاب وملخص ايمان كنيستنا هو 
هتلاقى الكلام دا فى كتاب الاهوت الادبى للانبا غريغوريوس





*


----------



## veron (20 أبريل 2011)

اشكركم  علي كميه المراجع والمصادر اللي حطتيوهالي فبالتالي اسمحولي اقراها علي تاني واقلك ما فيها من تساؤلات 
بس انا عامه كنت عايز اسالكم واكيد هلاقي اجابتي في اللينكات اللي حضراتكم حطتوها مين اللي دعا للمحمع ومدي الزاميه قراراته  بس انتو مدتوني باكثر ما اريد فجاري قراءة اللينكات


----------



## Twin (20 أبريل 2011)

*خد وقتك ... *


----------



## السـامرية (20 أبريل 2011)

*اية دة؟معقول؟مين الشخص المشرك دة؟وجاب فكرة الالهين دى منين؟
انا اول مرة اسمع عن الموضوع دة
*​


----------



## bob (20 أبريل 2011)

السـامرية قال:


> *اية دة؟معقول؟مين الشخص المشرك دة؟وجاب فكرة الالهين دى منين؟
> انا اول مرة اسمع عن الموضوع دة
> *​


*انت قصدك علي مين بالشخص المشرك؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (20 أبريل 2011)

اكيد يقصد اريوس


----------



## Twin (20 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *انت قصدك علي مين بالشخص المشرك؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 
*تقصد أريوس *
*والأخت السامرية من خلفية غير مسيحية ... فنعذرها في أختيار الألفاظ*​


----------



## bob (20 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *تقصد أريوس *
> *والأخت السامرية من خلفية غير مسيحية ... فنعذرها في أختيار الألفاظ*​


*انا سالت بس لغرض الفهم مش اكتر 
و مرحبا بيها طبعا و منورة كمان*


----------



## veron (21 أبريل 2011)

عند قرائتي عن مجمع نيقيه من موقع تكلا قال الانبا بيشوي 
[YOUTUBE]*ب- أما السبب المباشر لعقد  	المجمع فقد كان بدعة أريوس، لأن الإمبراطورية كادت تنقسم بسبب تلك البدعة.*[/YOUTUBE]
*
اي ان الاجتماع كان  هدفه سياسي بحت وهو الخوف علي تقسيم الدوله الرومانيه 
مما دعي قسطنطين الي عقد هذا الاجتماع لتوحيد الراي لتوحيد الدوله خاصه انه لم يعتنق المسيحيه  ولم يعمد الا وهو علي فراش الموت 
ارجو منكم التوضيح*


----------



## veron (21 أبريل 2011)

عند قرائتي عن مجمع نيقيه من موقع تكلا قال الانبا بيشوي 
[Q-BIBLE]*ب- أما السبب المباشر لعقد  	المجمع فقد كان بدعة أريوس، لأن الإمبراطورية كادت تنقسم بسبب تلك البدعة.*[/Q-BIBLE]

*
اي ان الاجتماع كان  هدفه سياسي بحت وهو الخوف علي تقسيم الدوله الرومانيه 
مما دعي قسطنطين الي عقد هذا الاجتماع لتوحيد الراي لتوحيد الدوله خاصه انه لم يعتنق المسيحيه  ولم يعمد الا وهو علي فراش الموت 
ارجو منكم التوضيح*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 أبريل 2011)

هل فهمت أن بدعة أريوس أحدثت انقسام كحروب لا بالطبع هذا لم يحدث وانما احدثت انقساما جدليا رهيبا لأنها بدعة فى جوهر التعليم المسيحى فكان لابد من التصدى لها قبل أن تنتشر أفكارها الهدامه .
هناك فرق بين أن قسطنطين البار تعمد فى آخر سنى حياته وبين اعتناقه للمسيحيه فى شبابه 
إقرأ هذا الرابط لكى تعرف من هو قسطنطين 
http://st-takla.org/Saints/Coptic-Orthodox-Saints-Biography/Coptic-Saints-Story_1396.html


----------



## الفهد الاسمر (21 أبريل 2011)

انا فهمت الآتي : 
نتج عن مجمع نيقية أول أشكال قانون الايمان المسيحي وبدأت علاقة الكنيسة بالسلطة بالتشكل بعد أن كانت كيانا دينيا خالصا. وبعد ثلاثة قرون من تطور الفكر المسيحي واختلاطة بالافكار والأديان المحيطة بحرية *في كل الاتجاهات أصبحت الكنيسة الموحدة هي المرجع والسلطة في تحديد من يدخل في نطاق الإيمان من عدمة*. من كتاب هداية الحياري في أجوبة اليهود والنصاري الأتى ثم قام قيصر آخر فكانت النصارى في زمنه يصلون في المطامير والبيوت فزعا من الروم ولم بترك الإسكندرية يظهر خوفا ان يقتل فقام بارون بتركا فلم يزل يدارى الورم حتى بنى بالإسكندرية كنيسة ثم قام قياصرة اخر منهم اثنان تملكا على الروم احدى وعشرين سنة فأثاروا على النصارى بلاء عظيما وعذابا اليما وشدة تجل عن الوصف من القتل والعذاب واستباحة الحريم والاموال وقتل الوف مؤلفة من النصارى وعذبوا مارجرجس اصناف العذاب ثم قتلوه وفي زمنهما ضربت عنق بطرس بتلك الإسكندرية وكان له تلميذان و*كان في زمنه اريوس يقول ان الاب وحده الله الفرد الصمد والابن مخلوق مصنوع* *وقد كان الاب إذ لم يكن الابن* فقال بطرس لتلميذيه ان المسيح لعن اريوس فاحذرا ان تقبلا قوله فأني رأيت المسيح في النوم مشقوق الثوب فقلت يا سيدي من شق ثوبك فقال لي اريوس فاحذروا ان تقبلوه أو يدخل معكم الكنيسة وبعد قتل بطرس بخمس سنين صير أحد تلميذيه بتركا على الإسكندرية فاقام ستة أشهر ومات ولما جرى على اريوس ما جرى اظهر انه قد رجع عن مقالته فقبله هذا البترك وادخله الكنيسة وجعله

فهمت ان الاختلاف على السيد المسيح كونه خالق (الله)  أم مخلوق (نبي فقط) كان قبل نزول القرآن ومجيء الاسلام 
صح الكلام ولا غلطت ؟ !


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (21 أبريل 2011)

الفهد الاسمر قال:


> فهمت ان الاختلاف على السيد المسيح كونه خالق (الله)  أم مخلوق (نبي فقط) كان قبل نزول القرآن ومجيء الاسلام
> صح الكلام ولا غلطت ؟ !



*غلطت. الطرفان (المسيحيون والآريسيون) كانا يؤمنان بأن الإبن إله خالق يستحق العبادة والسجود. الإختلاف كان أن المسيحيين يؤمنون بأن الإبن غير مخلوق بل مولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور، أما الآريسيون فيؤمنون أن الإبن مخلوق قبل الزمن ولكنه في نفس الوقت إله، وهذا يخالف التعليم الصحيح. لا أحد من الطرفين كان يؤمن بنفس إيمانك الاسلامي بأن المسيح مجرد نبي فقط.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أبريل 2011)

> انا فهمت الآتي :


تبقى مافهمتش حاجة ، ياريتك ما فهمت !


----------



## veron (21 أبريل 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> هل فهمت أن بدعة أريوس أحدثت انقسام كحروب لا بالطبع هذا لم يحدث وانما احدثت انقساما جدليا رهيبا لأنها بدعة فى جوهر التعليم المسيحى فكان لابد من التصدى لها قبل أن تنتشر أفكارها الهدامه .
> http://st-takla.org/Saints/Coptic-Orthodox-Saints-Biography/Coptic-Saints-Story_1396.html


يسيدي الفاضل  هل الانقسام الجدلي الرهيب  الحادث اثار خوف الملك قسنطين في ماذا الا الخوف علي ان يطول التمزق دوله اراد ان يوحدها  فاختار طريقه المذهب الواحد علي  طريقه الحزب الواحد 
هذا علي حسب فهمي واتمني ان اكون مخطي وان يصحح لي احد الاخوه الافاضل استنتاجي  
والدليل علي ذلك من وجهه نظري  انه الملك قسطنطين تم تعميده قبل وفاته ولكن من الذي عمده  انه  يوسابيوس الاريوسي  ا اي الاريوسين الذي حكم بحرمانهم وضلال لعتقادهم احدهم الذي عمد الملك قسنطين الذي عو في نفس الوقت الذي دعا الي مؤتمر نيقيه لبحث موضوع الاريوسين  ارجو ان لا اكون قد اطلت  واتمني من الذي خلقني ان اصل الي ما يرضيه وان  يجعلني اتبعه ويظهر لي ذاته ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 أبريل 2011)

> يسيدي الفاضل هل الانقسام الجدلي الرهيب الحادث اثار خوف الملك قسنطين في ماذا الا الخوف علي ان يطول التمزق دوله


*إستنتاج خاطئ كليا هاهو سبب عقد مجمع نيقية
مجمع نيقية هو المجمع المسكونى الأول Council of Nicaea وكان بسبب بدعة آريوس Arius الهرطوقى وذلك بأن كتب البابا الكسندروس إلى الملك قسطنطين الكبير يطلب منه عقد مجمع مسكونى للبت في هذه البدعة. وطلب ذلك أيضاً من الأنبا أوسيوس أسقف قرطبه. فوافق قسطنطين على عقد مجمع مسكونى وأرسل منشوراً لجميع الأساقفة في المملكة ليستدعهيم في مدينة نيقيه التي تقع في ولاية بيثينيه، فذهب 318 أسقفاً من كل العالم المسيحى وكان حاضر معهم البابا الكسندروس وكان البابا الوحيد في ذلك الوقت وكان هو المدعى ضد آريوس.
أما لكى يكون كلامك مبنى على استنتاجات صحيحة إقرأ عن الملك قسطنطين فى الرابط الذى سقته مسبقا*


----------



## veron (21 أبريل 2011)

انا قريت الرابط اللي حضرتك خطيته ومش شايف انه اضاف اي جديد هو وصف في سلوك وتصرفات الذي تصرفها كملك ولكن لم يذكر الرابط الذي سقته انه اعتنق المسيحيه   وان كان اعتنقها فلما اذا اجل تعميده 
ولم ترد علي نقطه لما ذا عمد من اريوسي او لنقل شبه اريوسي  رغم انه دعا لمؤتمر لدخض افكار الاريوسين 
 ثانيا سيدي الفاضل انا عندما قلت ان الملك قسنطين قد دعا الي مجمع نقيه خوفا علي تشتت او الانقسام الحاد داخل الامبراطوريه لم اقله انا  انما قاله الانبا بيشوي   
* 	انعقد المجمع المسكونى بأمر  	الملك قسطنطين خوفاً من الانقسام الحاد الحادث في الامبراطورية بسبب بدعة  	أريوس. وكان انعقاده سنة 325م في نيقية بعدد 318 أسقفاً، كما ذكر  	القديس  	أثناسيوس الذي كان شاهد عيان وأحد أعضاء  	المجمع في خطاب له**[1]**.  	فى البداية كان 16 أسقفاً مؤيدين لأريوس، و22 أسقفاً مؤيدين  	للبابا ألكسندروس، والباقى لم يكن موقفهم قد تحدد بعد. أما بنهاية المجمع فقد ظل  	أسقفين فقط مؤيدين لأريوس وهما سيكوندوس وثيئوناس اللذين رفضا التوقيع على  	إيمان المجمع مع الكهنة الملتصقين بهما**[2]*  واليك الرابط
http://st-takla.org/Coptic-History/...cils_04-Magma3-Nikeya-01-Zorrof-En3ekado.html


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 أبريل 2011)

*الموضوع ببساطة ان البابا الكسندروس طلب من الملك قسطنطين عقد المجمع وذلك خوفا من انتشار الأفكار الهدامه لأريوس فوافق الملك قسطنطين نظرا لخطورة هذه الأفكار الهدامه فى احداث انقسام (عقيدى)بين المسيحيين  لايوجد أى تعارض سوى انك تحاول إظهار الملك قسطنطين بما ليس فيه .
ملاحظة انعقد مجمع فى الإسكندرية عام 321 م اى قبل مجمع نيقية بأربع سنوات لمحاكمة آريوس والرد على بدعته إذا من الظاهر والواضح جدا أن المحرك لإنعقاد مجمع نيقية كانت كنيسة الإسكندريه وليس الملك قسطنطين.*


----------



## veron (21 أبريل 2011)

انا بطرح عليك نقطتين الاولي هي اذا كان الهدق كما تقول  لماذا قبل الملك تعميده او عمد من اريوسي 

الثاني هضرب لك مثال ينقع دلوقتي بما ان اوباما كاثوليكي يطلب منه بابا الفاتيكان عقد مؤتمر لناقشه غيرهم من الطوائف المسيحه الاخري  وفي مصر يطلب قداسه البابا من الريس المصري لو كان مسيحيا  ان يكون هناك ايمان واحد فقط بين جميع الطوائف المسيحه 
اعلم ان هذا المثال ليس له اي قدر من الاهميه في الموضوع ولكني ضربته  لاني اريد  التدليل علي شيء ان للسياسه كان لها دوري في مجمع نيقيه


----------



## السـامرية (21 أبريل 2011)

*انا اسفة معلش لو اختارت اللفظ الغلط اعذرونى
انا بس لسة باقرأ وادرس فى المسيحية 
اعتذر مرة تانية
انا بس لسة اول مرة اسمع عن الموضوع دة ورديت بعفوية
اعتذر
*​


----------



## bob (21 أبريل 2011)

السـامرية قال:


> *انا اسفة معلش لو اختارت اللفظ الغلط اعذرونى
> انا بس لسة باقرأ وادرس فى المسيحية
> اعتذر مرة تانية
> انا بس لسة اول مرة اسمع عن الموضوع دة ورديت بعفوية
> ...


*لا اختي مفيش حاجة صدقيني 
محصلش حاجة خالص منورانا*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 أبريل 2011)

*



			الثاني هضرب لك مثال ينقع دلوقتي بما ان اوباما كاثوليكي يطلب منه بابا الفاتيكان عقد مؤتمر لناقشه غيرهم من الطوائف المسيحه الاخري وفي مصر يطلب قداسه البابا من الريس المصري لو كان مسيحيا ان يكون هناك ايمان واحد فقط بين جميع الطوائف المسيحه 
اعلم ان هذا المثال ليس له اي قدر من الاهميه في الموضوع ولكني ضربته لاني اريد التدليل علي شيء ان للسياسه كان لها دوري في مجمع نيقيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أولا فى عصر الملك قسطنطين كانت الكنيسة واحده لم يكن هناك انقسامات 
ثانيا بدعة آريوس لم تكن فى اى أمرثانوى من امور الايمان المسيحى بل كانت فى جوهر التعليم المسيحى فكان لابد من وقفة الجميع ضدها 
أعود وأقول من حرك الأمور هو كنيسة الإسكندرية وذلك للأخطاء الفادحة التى كانت تعلم بها الأريوسيه وقد حدث اجماع فى مجمعى الاسكندريه ونيقية ضد تعاليم آريوس 
إذا كنت تجد أن تعاليم آريوس كانت صوابا فأتى بما عندك فى جوانب صوابها لنناقشها ونرى هل تتوافق مع أى فكر بشرى أم انها نرفوضه من الجميع .
ملحوظه قانون ايمان مجمع نيقية لم يكن الأول الذى وضع الايمان المسيحى الحالى فى صورة قانون بل سبقه عدد كبير من القوانين فى القرنين السابقين وجميعها تتفق فى نفس المضمون*


----------



## veron (21 أبريل 2011)

اخي الفاضل سامح انت رديت علي النقطه دي بما فيه الكفايه وكل مره بتقول نفس الرد وكل مره برضو مش بترد علي سؤالي لوكان الهدف يزي ما بتقول لماذا عمد قسنطين من اريوسي اليس من باب اولي ان يلفي تععميده منواحد من 300 اسقف حضرو المجمع واجمعو علي هرطقه اريوس تالت مره بطرخ النقطه وانت مش بترد عليهاي
ياما بخصوص ايماني بهرطقه اريوس فان ان هذا ليس مجال حديثنا حتي لا نتفرع في الحديث 
وشكرا
​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (21 أبريل 2011)

> اما بخصوص ايماني بهرطقه اريوس فان ان هذا ليس مجال حديثنا حتي لا نتفرع في الحديث


*هو الأخ أريوسي؟ ممكن تشرحلي إيمانك وإيمان آريوس بكلمات بسطية لو سمحت؟ وشكرا*


----------



## veron (21 أبريل 2011)

كيرلس الأورشليمي قال:


> *هو الأخ أريوسي؟ ممكن تشرحلي إيمانك وإيمان آريوس بكلمات بسطية لو سمحت؟ وشكرا*


  الاخ كيرلس  انا مش اريوسي  وانا في موضوع ليا قبل كده  استالت وقلت اني خلفيتي اسلاميه  
وانا بسال للمعرفه والعلم  فقط وليا تساؤل انت ليه حاصرين الموضوع في اريوس وهرطقته واشرحهالنا  الي غير ذلك انا بسال في وقائع تاريخيه وشكرا لك اخ كيرلس


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 أبريل 2011)

*من الذى عمد قسطنطين الملك؟
اليك هذا النص من كتاب السنكسار وهو كتاب التاريخ الكنسى
في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس سلبطرس بابا رومية. وقد ولد هذا الاب برومية ونظرا لفضائله ونسكه وعلمه فقد اختير لبطريركية رومية بعد انتقال ملطيانوس سلفه. وكانت تقدمته في السنة الحادية عشرة من ملك قسطنطين الكبير. وهو الذي قام بتعميد الملك قسطنطين. لأنه لم يكن إلى هذا الوقت قد تعمد لانشغاله بالحروب وهدم الرابي وبناء الكنائس. أما سيرة هذا الاب فكانت مضيئة جدا لمداومته علي تعليم الشعب وإزالة الشكوك من نفوسهم وتفسير ما يعسر عليهم فهمه، ومناقشة المبتدعين حتى رد كثيرين منهم إلى الإيمان بالسيد المسيح وعمدهم.وقد وضع كتبا كثيرة في معرفة الله وفي سر التجسد. وفي سابع سنة من رياسته كان اجتماع مجمع نيقية. وقد حرم اريوس وكل الذين يشايعونه. ولما اكمل سعيه الصالح تنيح بسلام بعد ان أقام علي الكرسي إحدى عشر سنة. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين.
*


----------



## Twin (21 أبريل 2011)

*أستاذ فيرون .....*
*ممكن تلخص سؤالك ببساطة وبوضوح ...*
*يعني سؤالك عن أسباب أنعقاد المجمع ديني أم سياسي أم معاً ولماذا؟*
*أم سؤالك لماذا عُمد الملك بيد أريوسي ..... أم لماذا لم يُعمد بوقت سابق لتعميده ؟*

*يعني حدد سؤالك بوضوح ويكفينا الأربع صفحات السابقة*​


----------



## veron (21 أبريل 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *من الذى عمد قسطنطين الملك؟
> اليك هذا النص من كتاب السنكسار وهو كتاب التاريخ الكنسى
> في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس سلبطرس بابا رومية. وقد ولد هذا الاب برومية ونظرا لفضائله ونسكه وعلمه فقد اختير لبطريركية رومية بعد انتقال ملطيانوس سلفه. وكانت تقدمته في السنة الحادية عشرة من ملك قسطنطين الكبير. وهو الذي قام بتعميد الملك قسطنطين. لأنه لم يكن إلى هذا الوقت قد تعمد لانشغاله بالحروب وهدم الرابي وبناء الكنائس. أما سيرة هذا الاب فكانت مضيئة جدا لمداومته علي تعليم الشعب وإزالة الشكوك من نفوسهم وتفسير ما يعسر عليهم فهمه، ومناقشة المبتدعين حتى رد كثيرين منهم إلى الإيمان بالسيد المسيح وعمدهم.وقد وضع كتبا كثيرة في معرفة الله وفي سر التجسد. وفي سابع سنة من رياسته كان اجتماع مجمع نيقية. وقد حرم اريوس وكل الذين يشايعونه. ولما اكمل سعيه الصالح تنيح بسلام بعد ان أقام علي الكرسي إحدى عشر سنة. صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين.
> *


  جميل جدا وما رايك في هذا 

*Constantine I (قسطنطين الأول) - كان أغلب القادة الكنسيين معجبين بشخصية الإمبراطور قسطنطين  				الكبير (حوالي 285-337م) وأمه  				هيلانة  				الملكة، يتطلعون إليهما كشخصين بارين قاما بدورٍ عظيم في تاريخ  الكنيسة الأولى. مع أنه لم ينل العماد إلا في السنة الأخيرة من حياته على يدي الأسقف  الأريوسي يوسابيوس النيقوميدي إلا أنه يتحدث عن نفسه كمسيحي غيور، جعل من  المسيحية الديانة الرسمية للدولة الرومانية، وأمر بحفظ يوم الأحد، وصادر  المعابد الوثننية وحوّل الكثير منها إلى  * *كنائس، وعفا رجال الدين المسيحي من الضرائب، كما تدخّل  	-للأسف- في المشاكل الكنسية. وهو الذي دعا إلى عقد 	أول مجمع مسكوني في العالم في نيقية عام 325م. عشقه يوسابيوس القيصري،  وسجّل لنا تاريخه، كما مدحه المدافع لاكتانتيوس، وقال عنه هوسيوس أسقف  كوردونا Hosius of Cordon بأسبانيا أنه صنع عجائب في الكنيسة. 
*




*هذا موجود في الرابط الاتي موقع تكلا*
*سير القديسين والشهداء في الكنيسه القبطيه الارثوذكسيه  واليك الرابط 
*
*http://st-takla.org/Saints/Coptic-Orthodox-Saints-Biography/Coptic-Saints-Story_1396.html
*


----------



## veron (21 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أستاذ فيرون .....*
> *ممكن تلخص سؤالك ببساطة وبوضوح ...*
> *يعني سؤالك عن أسباب أنعقاد المجمع ديني أم سياسي أم معاً ولماذا؟*
> *أم سؤالك لماذا عُمد الملك بيد أريوسي ..... أم لماذا لم يُعمد بوقت سابق لتعميده ؟*
> ...


  تصدق يا توين انا كنت بتمني انك تدخل من بدري لانك بجد تحب المضمون علي طول بمعني اصح المختصر المفيد
انا سؤالي  اذا كان سبب انعقد المؤتمر ديني  وكان قستطين مقتنع تماما بما  نتج عن المجمع فلماذا تعمد علي يد اريوسي واظن ان سؤالي كان واضح من الاول اخ توين والاخوه هما اللي كانو بيسالو عن اريسو وهرطقته وايماني وايمانه الي اخره


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 أبريل 2011)

*لست أثق فلى المصدر الأخير ومدى دقته ولكنى اثق فى كتاب السنكسار ومابه من أخبار القديسين.
الخلاصة معمودية الملك قسطنطين لم تكن على يد أريوسى لأنه تم حرمها وحرم كل من يشايعها ومعنى أن الكنيسة تحتفظ لنا بتاريخ هذا الرجل وتجعل منه قديسا أنه رفض بدعة أريوس وكل من يشايعها وبالتالى فهو لم يعتمد من اى شخص أريوسى لأن هذا أمر ضد المنطق والعقل .*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (21 أبريل 2011)

> اذا كان سبب انعقد المؤتمر ديني وكان قستطين مقتنع تماما بما نتج عن المجمع فلماذا تعمد علي يد اريوسي؟



*ممكن مصدر هذا الكلام حتى أكمل الكلام معك
*



> واظن ان سؤالي كان واضح من الاول اخ توين والاخوه هما اللي كانو بيسالو عن اريسو وهرطقته وايماني وايمانه الي اخره


*لا يا صديقي سؤالك كان:
*


> مجمع نيقيه ما سببه وكيف تم الوصول فيه الي نتيجه ؟



*والأخوة جاوبوك عليه فلا تتهمنا بإتهامات باطلة لو سمحت.*


----------



## veron (21 أبريل 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *لست أثق فلى المصدر الأخير ومدى دقته ولكنى اثق فى كتاب السنكسار ومابه من أخبار القديسين.
> الخلاصة معمودية الملك قسطنطين لم تكن على يد أريوسى لأنه تم حرمها وحرم كل من يشايعها ومعنى أن الكنيسة تحتفظ لنا بتاريخ هذا الرجل وتجعل منه قديسا أنه رفض بدعة أريوس وكل من يشايعها وبالتالى فهو لم يعتمد من اى شخص أريوسى لأن هذا أمر ضد المنطق والعقل .*


اولا من افضل واقوي المواقع هو موقع كنيسه الانبا تكلا  ومش اظن تنشر في طياتها كتاب مشكوك فيه او ضعيف والا فانك تفتح الباب للشك في المصداقيه  ثانيا ليس لعدم ثقتي الشخصيه  نحكم علي الاشياء بصحتها او عدمها فنحن نتكلم في احداث تاريحيه مدونه ولا نتكلم عن امور غيبيه نقول انها وارده الحصول ام لا


----------



## veron (21 أبريل 2011)

كيرلس الأورشليمي قال:


> *ممكن مصدر هذا الكلام حتى أكمل الكلام معك
> *
> 
> *لا يا صديقي سؤالك كان:
> ...


بس بس براحه اخ كيرلس   حقك عليا وانا اسف  ان كنت فهمت اني بتعمك اتهامات باطله فانتم اخوه افاضل شهادتي في حقكم لا تزيدكم شيء انتم في غني عنها 
  المصدر اللي حضرتك طلبته اهه 
http://st-takla.org/Saints/Coptic-Orthodox-Saints-Biography/Coptic-Saints-Story_1396.html

* (قسطنطين الأول) - كان أغلب القادة الكنسيين معجبين بشخصية الإمبراطور قسطنطين  				الكبير (حوالي 285-337م) وأمه  				هيلانة  				الملكة، يتطلعون إليهما كشخصين بارين قاما بدورٍ عظيم في تاريخ  الكنيسة الأولى. مع أنه لم ينل العماد إلا في السنة الأخيرة من حياته على يدي الأسقف  الأريوسي يوسابيوس النيقوميدي إلا أنه يتحدث عن نفسه كمسيحي غيور، جعل من  المسيحية الديانة الرسمية للدولة الرومانية، وأمر بحفظ يوم الأحد، وصادر  المعابد الوثننية وحوّل الكثير منها إلى  * *كنائس، وعفا رجال الدين المسيحي من الضرائب، كما تدخّل  	-للأسف- في المشاكل الكنسية. وهو الذي دعا إلى عقد 	أول مجمع مسكوني في العالم في نيقية عام 325م. عشقه يوسابيوس القيصري،  وسجّل لنا تاريخه، كما مدحه المدافع لاكتانتيوس، وقال عنه هوسيوس أسقف  كوردونا Hosius of Cordon بأسبانيا أنه صنع عجائب في الكنيسة. 
وادي الجزئيه تحديدا اللي في المصدر الي بستشهد بيها 

اما بخصوص سؤالي قبتقول سؤالك كان غن سبب مجمع نيقيه واسبابه فانا بلتمس ليك العذر اخي الكريم لانك مش شقت الموضوع من اوله الموضوع كان تحت عنوان سؤال تمهيدي  يعني كان سؤال تمهيد لسؤال واظن كده وضحت الصوره ليك الا ان الاخ الفاضل توين غير العنوان وذلك لاسباب تنظيميه في المنتدي   
وشكرا ليك اخي الكريم 
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 أبريل 2011)

> اولا من افضل واقوي المواقع هو موقع كنيسه الانبا تكلا ومش اظن تنشر في طياتها كتاب مشكوك فيه او ضعيف والا فانك تفتح الباب للشك في المصداقيه ثانيا ليس لعدم ثقتي الشخصيه نحكم علي الاشياء بصحتها او عدمها فنحن نتكلم في احداث تاريحيه مدونه ولا نتكلم عن امور غيبيه نقول انها وارده الحصول ام لا


أ*خى ما يهمنا هو من حرم آريوس وليس من عمده فنحن فى قضيه تاريخيه جدليه لاتفيدنا نحن بشئ المهم هم السؤال التالى :
هل من حرم آريوس سلطة دينية أم سياسية ؟ والإجابه هى السلطة الدينية الوحيده فى ذلك الوقت هى المجامع المقدسة لكنائس العالم وتم بإجماع الكل حرم آريوس .

هل من طلب بعقد مجمع نيقية هو السلطة الدينية أم السياسية ؟ والإجابه هى السلطة الدينية وتم الإعداد للأمور المتعلق بتنظيم المجمع من السلطة الحاكمه فى ذلك الوقت.

هل كان مجمع نيقية هو اول مجمع يحاكم آريوس ويحرمه ؟ الإجابه لا بل سبقه مجمع الإسكندريه.

هل أتى قانون الإيمان النيقاوى بشئ يخالف قوانين الإيمان السابقه له ؟
الإجابه بالطبع لا.

*


----------



## Twin (21 أبريل 2011)

veron قال:


> تصدق يا توين انا كنت بتمني انك تدخل من بدري لانك بجد تحب المضمون علي طول بمعني اصح المختصر المفيد
> انا سؤالي اذا كان سبب انعقد المؤتمر ديني وكان قستطين مقتنع تماما بما نتج عن المجمع فلماذا تعمد علي يد اريوسي واظن ان سؤالي كان واضح من الاول اخ توين والاخوه هما اللي كانو بيسالو عن اريسو وهرطقته وايماني وايمانه الي اخره


* أخ فيرون ....*
*الأمبراطور قسطنطين ... لم يكن أمبراطور لاهوتي بل كان أمبراطور فقط*
*كان محارب وملك عظيم .... أينعم هو من أصدر الأمر بان تكون المسيحية هي الديانة الرسمية للدولة وفعل الكثير من الأمور الحسنة للكنيسة عامة ... ولكنه لم يكن لاهوتياً أو كاهن أو فذ في الكتاب المقدس .*

*وقصة أنعقاد المجمع كانت لأسباب كثيرة منها معمودية الهراطقة وتحديد يوم عيد القيامة وزواج الكهنة برتبه اقل من الأسقف ... ولكن من اهم اسباب المجمع بل ومحور الجلسات كانت اريوس الكاهن الليبي الذي يخدم في الأسكندرية *

*وحدث الخلاف بسبب التعاليم المهرطقة التي كان ينشرها اريوس ... وتم حرامنه من كنيسة الأسكندرية .... فذهب وبدأ نشر تعاليمه في فلسطين وما يجاورها من مدن ... وحاول أساقفة هذه المناطق أصدقاء أريوس -وهو كاهن ووعاظ مشهور- أن يلموا الشمل وحاولوا مصالحة البابا ألكسندروس علي أريوس ولكن البابا رفض ... وبالتالي تطورت الأمور .... وذادت بدعة أريوس وذاد عدد أتباعه .... وفي المقابل بدأت خدمة الأسكندرية علي محاربة البدعة الجديدة ... وهنا كان علي الكنيسة الجامعة الرسولية -المقصود بها كل الكنائس الرسولية- التدخل لأنقاذ الموقف من انشقاق قد يحدث .. كما حدث فيما بعد في مجمع خلقدونيا*
*وكانت دعوي الأمبراطور في أول تدخل للسياسة في الدين .... ولكنه كان تدخل تنظيمي فقط .... لأنه شخصة مرموقه ومحترمة من الجميع ....*
*وهذا لا يأول .... او يقرر ان الامبراطور كان علي دراية بما يدور في المجمع من مناقشات لاهوتية كتابية أو إيمانية حتي .... ولا حتي عندما قُرر حرمان أريوس وأتخاذ القرارات فيما تبقي من أمور .....*

*هذا أولاً وتمهيد لما حدث فيما بعد*
*فالأمبراطور كان ذو دور تنظيمي وليس أكثر ... وأي كان إيمانه أريوسي أم أرثوذكسي جامعي .... ولكنه أمبراطور مسيحي ....*

*أما عن معموديته في أخر أيامه ... فهذا أمر يعود له هو وليس للكنيسة والتعاليم ....*
*أما عن معموديته من أريوسي .... وإن فقدت الدقة لأن كل من ظل علي هذا الإيمان الأريوسي حُرم من أداء خدماته الكنسيه وأعُتبر مهرطق وليس علي الإيمان السليم .... ولابد أن يكون هذا الأسقف إما أنه أعلن عودته عن هذا الفكر ... أو كونه مقرب من الأمبراطور أختاره الإمبراطور لتعميده بغض النظر عن خلفيته اللاهوتيه .... عامة جاري التحقيق من خلفيه هذا الأسقف*​


----------



## Twin (21 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> * عامة جاري التحقيق من خلفيه هذا الأسقف* ​


*يوسابيوس النيقوميدي .... هو أسقف من الأريوسيين المتشددين وكان من من يضطهدون الأباء المسيحيين ذو الأراء المستقيمه ... وكان يضطهدهم ... وكانت قواه مستمده من قربه للولاه وللإمبراطور وكان علي علاقات حميمه معهم وأستطاع أن يحركهم ضد أباء الأسكندرية وكل من كان مستقيم الرأئ ....*

*ولو عدنا لسؤالك يا أخ فيرون ... لماذا تعمد الأمبراطور علي يديه ... وكما قلت هي بسبب العلاقة الوطيده بينهم ..... وأيضاً بسبب أن الأمبراطور كشخص بسيط لا يعي معني اللاهوت والعقيدة والإيمان السليم .... ولكنه كمسيحي بسيط لم يكن يهتم بكل التفاصيل .... فهو يهتم فقط بالإمبراطورية وشؤنها فقط*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (21 أبريل 2011)

> المصدر اللي حضرتك طلبته اهه
> http://st-takla.org/Saints/Coptic-Or...tory_1396.html



*يا أخ فيرون أنا متابع مشاركاتك من أولها وشفت إستشهادك بهذا الموقع. أنا قصدي مصدر يعني كتاب تاريخ معتمد. أنظر مثلا ماذا يقول موقع كنيسة مار الياس عن الملك قسطنطين:

ثم مرض أثناء وجوده في نيقوميدية فطلب أن يعتمد فاعتمد فيها كما يخبرنا افسابيوس وسقراط وسزومنوس و تمتع بباقي الأسرار المقدسة
المصدر*

*الأهم هو ما علاقة إيمان الملك قسطنطين مهما كان بالعقيدة؟ هل هو مصدر للإيمان والعقيدة؟ الإجابة لا.*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## veron (21 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ولو عدنا لسؤالك يا أخ فيرون ... لماذا تعمد الأمبراطور علي يديه ... وكما قلت هي بسبب العلاقة الوطيده بينهم ..... وأيضاً بسبب أن الأمبراطور كشخص بسيط لا يعي معني اللاهوت والعقيدة والإيمان السليم .... ولكنه كمسيحي بسيط لم يكن يهتم بكل التفاصيل .... فهو يهتم فقط بالإمبراطورية وشؤنها فقط*​


  تمام يبقي  الهدف من المجمع بالنسبه لقسطنطين كان سياسي  ولم يكن هدقه ديني  لن لو هدقه ديني لانه لو هدقه ديني ما كان تعمد او قرب شخص يؤمن بهرطقه منه لدرجه تعميده


----------



## veron (21 أبريل 2011)

كيرلس الأورشليمي قال:


> * أنظر مثلا ماذا يقول موقع كنيسة مار الياس عن الملك قسطنطين:
> 
> ثم مرض أثناء وجوده في نيقوميدية فطلب أن يعتمد فاعتمد فيها كما يخبرنا افسابيوس وسقراط وسزومنوس و تمتع بباقي الأسرار المقدسة*
> 
> *الأهم هو ما علاقة إيمان الملك قسطنطين مهما كان بالعقيدة؟ هل هو مصدر للإيمان والعقيدة؟ الإجابة لا.*



تمام اخي بس هل قيل من عمده قيل انه طلب ان يعمد ولم يقل من عمده هذا بحسب استشهادك 
 ناتي للنقطه الاهم اخي كيرلس فانا ابحث عن الحقيقه  انا ليس لي سوي عمر واحد حياه واحده ليس لي مجال الا في هذه الحياه اما ان اختار صح او خطا لا يوجد وسط 
 علاقه ايمان قسنطين من عدمه ومؤتمر نيقيه وهل الدعوه اليه كانت بسبب سياسي او  ديني ذات اعميه بالغه بالنسبه لي وذلك لاسباب استطيع ان اسردها لك ان طلبت


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 أبريل 2011)

*مهما كان هدف الملك قسطنطين من المجمع 
1-ليس هو من دعى اليه من دعى اليه هو كنيسة الاسكندرية.
2- لم يكن للملك قسطنطين أى دور فى مجمع نيقية سوى دور تنظيمى لأنه كان هو الإمبراطور الحاكم للعالم فى ذلك الوقت .
3-نتائج مجمع نيقيه كانت الحفاظ على ايمان الكنيسة كما هو دون أى تشويه أو تغيير أو إستحداث.*


----------



## Twin (21 أبريل 2011)

veron قال:


> تمام يبقي الهدف من المجمع بالنسبه لقسطنطين كان سياسي ولم يكن هدقه ديني لن لو هدقه ديني لانه لو هدقه ديني ما كان تعمد او قرب شخص يؤمن بهرطقه منه لدرجه تعميده


*قد يكون .... ولكني لم أقل سياسي ... بل قلت أنه قرر أقامته بسبب الدعاوي والأقتراحات المقدمة من الأساقفة لحل أمور أخري منها كذا وكذا وأهمها بدعة أريوس .... فقرر أقامته للنظر في الأمور وكان هو قراره أو سبب وجوده تنظيماً وليس أكثر*

*ويا أخ فيرون .... لو كان سياسياً بسبب خوف الأمبراطور علي مملكته ....*
*أهذا سيقلل من شأن المجمع ومن قرارته ؟*
*هل سنقول أنه مجمع سياسي وهذا خلط بين السايسة والدين ونخش بقي ونثبت ان الأخوان علي حق في تأسيس حزب ديني في مصر !*​


----------



## veron (21 أبريل 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> أ*خى ما يهمنا هو من حرم آريوس وليس من عمده فنحن فى قضيه تاريخيه جدليه لاتفيدنا نحن بشئ المهم هم السؤال التالى :
> هل من حرم آريوس سلطة دينية أم سياسية ؟ والإجابه هى السلطة الدينية الوحيده فى ذلك الوقت هى المجامع المقدسة لكنائس العالم وتم بإجماع الكل حرم آريوس .
> 
> هل من طلب بعقد مجمع نيقية هو السلطة الدينية أم السياسية ؟ والإجابه هى السلطة الدينية وتم الإعداد للأمور المتعلق بتنظيم المجمع من السلطة الحاكمه فى ذلك الوقت.
> ...


 اخ سامح انا السائل انا الحائر انا من يبحث عن اجابه انا احدد ما يعمني  وما يفيدني من عدمه 
 اما قولك من حرم اريوس فانا ارد عليه ان من حرم اريسو هو السلطه الحاكمه دعت الي مؤتمر  وعلي راي الاغلبيه كانت هتمشي ايا كان لهدف سياسي توحيد الدوله وانا شبهتها بالحزب الواحد بديلي انه كان اريوسي مقرب منه ومستشاره اللاهوتي 
بمهني ادق مع الاعتذار في استخدام هذه الالفاظ قسنطين كان مع الرابح ايا كان والهدف توحيد الدوله


----------



## veron (21 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *قد يكون .... ولكني لم أقل سياسي ... بل قلت أنه قرر أقامته بسبب الدعاوي والأقتراحات المقدمة من الأساقفة لحل أمور أخري منها كذا وكذا وأهمها بدعة أريوس .... فقرر أقامته للنظر في الأمور وكان هو قراره أو سبب وجوده تنظيماً وليس أكثر*
> 
> *ويا أخ فيرون .... لو كان سياسياً بسبب خوف الأمبراطور علي مملكته ....*
> *أهذا سيقلل من شأن المجمع ومن قرارته ؟*
> *هل سنقول أنه مجمع سياسي وهذا خلط بين السايسة والدين ونخش بقي ونثبت ان الأخوان علي حق في تأسيس حزب ديني في مصر !*​


صدقني يا توين لو الموضوع علي حزب ديني للاخوان ما كنت تعبت نفسي وسالت وبخث  اقلك ايه جدا عجباني في الانجيل  ماذا ينقع الانسان لو ربح العالم وخسر نفسه 
وان كان سياسي هدف المجمع فانه لا يقلل من المجمع ولكن سيقلل من قراراته  عامه حتي لا نتفرع في الموضوع  اكثر من ذلك  لانه ان كان الهدف سياسي فسوف اناقس معكم باقي قرارات المؤتمر من هذا المنظور وان كان يدني بحث فسوف اقوم بنفس العمل ايضا وان كان رايي الشخصي انه ديني من جهه الاساقفخ سياسي من جهه الملك


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 أبريل 2011)

> اخ سامح انا السائل انا الحائر انا من يبحث عن اجابه انا احدد ما يعمني وما يفيدني من عدمه
> اما قولك من حرم اريوس فانا ارد عليه ان من حرم اريسو هو السلطه الحاكمه دعت الي مؤتمر وعلي راي الاغلبيه كانت هتمشي ايا كان لهدف سياسي توحيد الدوله وانا شبهتها بالحزب الواحد بديلي انه كان اريوسي مقرب منه ومستشاره اللاهوتي
> بمهني ادق مع الاعتذار في استخدام هذه الالفاظ قسنطين كان مع الرابح ايا كان والهدف توحيد الدوله


*مع إحترامى لك استنتج ماتشاء أما نحن فعلى يقين تام أن من حرك الأمور لمجمع نيقيه هى يد الله التى تحول كل عمل بشرى لخير أحبائه فقد ملأالشيطان قلب وفكر آريوس بتعاليم فاسدة لم تكن موجوده من قبله أيا كان موقف الإمبراطور من الإستفاده من هذا المجمع فما يهمنا هو أن الله كان وراء الأمور فحرك كنيسة الإسكندريه لتطلب بعقد المجمع وبالفعل نجحت فيما أرادت وحفظ لنا إيماننا المسيحى بدون أى تغيير .*


----------



## veron (21 أبريل 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *مهما كان هدف الملك قسطنطين من المجمع
> 1-ليس هو من دعى اليه من دعى اليه هو كنيسة الاسكندرية.
> 2- لم يكن للملك قسطنطين أى دور فى مجمع نيقية سوى دور تنظيمى لأنه كان هو الإمبراطور الحاكم للعالم فى ذلك الوقت .
> 3-نتائج مجمع نيقيه كانت الحفاظ على ايمان الكنيسة كما هو دون أى تشويه أو تغيير أو إستحداث.*


 تمام يا سيدي الفاضل دعت اليه الكنيسه واستخدمت الملك في ذلك والملك لضغوط سياسيه او لنقل لفوائد سياسيه وافق علي ذلك  
 يا اخي الفاضل اذا كن مجمع نيقيه ليس هو الاول الذي حرم اريوس وهرطقته الم يكن هناك مجال لعقد مجمعات اخري لا تحمل الطابع السياسي  ثانيا باقي الاساقفع ماذا قعلو اثناء هرطقه اريوس  اخي سامح لن اتوسع معك اكثر من ذلك لاني ما جاء في المجمع سوفاناقشه بندا بندا بعد ذلك 

ثانيا بخصوص قسنطين كان حاكم العالم اظن انها مبالغه من حضرتك لان العالم لم يعرف له حاكم واحد قديما ودايما كانت هناك ممالك وان لم اكن مخطئ فمملكه الفرس كانت قائمه انذاك وغيرها من المملك


----------



## Twin (21 أبريل 2011)

*نعود ونفول .... وبعدين*
*الرجاء لا داعي لكسر *قوانين الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية 
الي هنا والرجاء كفي جدال 
هذا القسم للسؤال والجواب عن الإيمان المسيحي ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 أبريل 2011)

ا





> نيا بخصوص قسنطين كان حاكم العالم اظن انها مبالغه من حضرتك لان العالم لم يعرف له حاكم واحد قديما ودايما كانت هناك ممالك وان لم اكن مخطئ فمملكه الفرس كانت قائمه انذاك وغيرها من المملك


قسطنطين  كان حاكم العالم المسيحى الذى كانت منتشره فى بعض أجزاءة بدعة آريوس ذلك الوقت


----------



## veron (21 أبريل 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *مع إحترامى لك استنتج ماتشاء أما نحن فعلى يقين تام أن من حرك الأمور لمجمع نيقيه هى يد الله التى تحول كل عمل بشرى لخير أحبائه فقد ملأالشيطان قلب وفكر آريوس بتعاليم فاسدة لم تكن موجوده من قبله أيا كان موقف الإمبراطور من الإستفاده من هذا المجمع فما يهمنا هو أن الله كان وراء الأمور فحرك كنيسة الإسكندريه لتطلب بعقد المجمع وبالفعل نجحت فيما أرادت وحفظ لنا إيماننا المسيحى بدون أى تغيير .*


شكرا علي احترامك 
ثانيا اخي الكريم انت ان كنت علي يقين  فانا اريد ان اكون ايضا علي يقين مثلك والله القادر علي كل شيء وكل شيء مرجغه الي ارادع وقدره الله 
فالله اراد ان اولد مسلم وان تولد مسيحي واراد ان اكون في حيره من امري واراد ان تكون انت ثابت علي يقينك انها اراده الله 
ولكن ان اوعزنا حدوث كل شيء وبررناها بانها اراده الله ويد الله تحول الشر الي خير الي اخره فاظن انك بذلك اوصدت امام العقل كل منافذ الفكر والبحث عن الحقيقه وما اسهلها جمله انه الله سبحانه وتعالي اراد ذلك لما رسول الاسلام خرج من شبه الجزيره انها اراده الله لما المسيح ولد من عذراء انها اراده الله لما نزل القران عربيا انها اراده الله الي غير ذلك 
ملحوظه استخدمت تعبري اراد الله بدلا من تعبير يد الله حتي لا تقول انا لم اراده الله انا قلت يد الله 
اخير انت تقول المهم النتيجه التي وصل اليها المجمع هل هذا مبدا ميكافيلللي


----------



## veron (21 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *نعود ونفول .... وبعدين*
> *الرجاء لا داعي لكسر *قوانين الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية
> الي هنا والرجاء كفي جدال
> هذا القسم للسؤال والجواب عن الإيمان المسيحي ​


   jتمام اخ توين واظن اني سؤالي في الايمان المسحي بالعكس كمان دع في قانون الايمان المسحي  وانا ابتديت من مجمع نقيه ولو كنت حضرتك شايف في خروج عن القوانين يريت حضرتك تنبهني


----------



## Twin (21 أبريل 2011)

veron قال:


> شكرا علي احترامك
> ثانيا اخي الكريم انت ان كنت علي يقين فانا اريد ان اكون ايضا علي يقين مثلك والله القادر علي كل شيء وكل شيء مرجغه الي ارادع وقدره الله
> فالله اراد ان اولد مسلم وان تولد مسيحي واراد ان اكون في حيره من امري واراد ان تكون انت ثابت علي يقينك انها اراده الله
> ولكن ان اوعزنا حدوث كل شيء وبررناها بانها اراده الله ويد الله تحول الشر الي خير الي اخره فاظن انك بذلك اوصدت امام العقل كل منافذ الفكر والبحث عن الحقيقه وما اسهلها جمله انه الله سبحانه وتعالي اراد ذلك لما رسول الاسلام خرج من شبه الجزيره انها اراده الله لما المسيح ولد من عذراء انها اراده الله لما نزل القران عربيا انها اراده الله الي غير ذلك
> ...


 
*وما دخل اليقين وارادة الله وخلاصك ومحبة الله لك .... بمجمع نقية .... وما الدوافع وراء أنعقاد المجمع ..... *

*أخ فيرون .... أسبابك للسؤال والجواب وما ترمي له كي يهديك الله ويقويك وينير لك الطريق .... ليس بأسباب أنعقاد المجامع والتاريح المسيحي *
*تفضل بالسؤال عن خلاصك عن إلهك الذي يحبك عن الفداء الذي ينتظرك ... عن نجاتك*
​


----------



## Twin (21 أبريل 2011)

veron قال:


> jتمام اخ توين واظن اني سؤالي في الايمان المسحي بالعكس كمان دع في قانون الايمان المسحي وانا ابتديت من مجمع نقيه ولو كنت حضرتك شايف في خروج عن القوانين يريت حضرتك تنبهني



*أينعم أنا أري هذا .... وأري أن مجمع نقية من نظرة سياسية ... بعيدة كل البعد عن الإيمان المسيحي ..... *

*وحضرتك كما أوردت أن تبحث عن خلاصك وعن الله ذاته *
*فلذلك من وجبي توجيهك وتنبيهك .... هذه المواضيع بعيدة كل البعد عن الإيمان المسيحي وعن تخصص القسم *

*أوضحنا لك ... وبغض النظر عن خلفية الأمبراطور وعن أسباب انعقاد المجمع من وجهة نظره كأمبراطور*
*كان المنعقدين والحضور أباء أساقفة وبطاركة للكنائس الرسولية ..... وكان بدون أي تدخل سياسي جري .... وكانت كل قرارات المجمع بعيدة عن السياسة بل كان عقائدية ولاهوتيه .... *
*ووافقت عليها كل المسكونة المسيحية بتوثيق أمبراطوري كطابع تنظيمي طبعاً وتطبيقي كي تطبق في أنحاء الأمبراطوية هذه القرارات المتخذه .....*

*عامة هذا رأي ووجهة نظر القسم ..... والي هنا ننتهي ....*
*إن كنت تملك أي سؤال عن خلاصك أو عن الإيمان المسيحي فالقسم مفتوح للكل*

*يغلق الموضوع* ​


----------

